# Flex dining in the Air



## MARC Rider (Nov 30, 2021)

American Airlines' First Class "Turkey" Sandwich - One Mile at a Time 

OK, it looks better than the turkey sandwich thing I was served by United in coach on my IAD-PEK flight. But this is supposed to be first class.

Anyway, it's not just Amtrak that screwing up the food service thing.


----------



## TaseMeBro (Nov 30, 2021)

I flew a lot, mostly for work, over 2020. While things are slowly returning, I saw a lot of "food" similar to that last year.

For a while, AA would basically give you a paper or plastic wrapped lump labeled just "protein", and it was your first class main course. 

Delta, up until quite recently, served a "box lunch" in First, if you were even lucky enough to qualify for that - just a lousy sandwich and some shelf stable snacks in a cardboard box.

The "drinks served in plastic" that is griped about on here, certainly applied to all the major domestic carriers as well.

Lots of and lots of domestic flights, even midcons and longer, with no food or drinks at all last Spring and Summer, then very minimal drink selection and snacks coming back later on, etc - which meant more cardboard boxes filled with random junk food.

I started travelling with a refillable bottle, flavored drink mix packets, and lots of nonperishable snacks. Also helped when arriving to a new city and discovering restaurants closed, stores with long lines, etc.

Bedding/pillows not being supplied on lieflat/redeyes. No amenity kits. Lounges closed.


----------



## sttom (Nov 30, 2021)

My fiance flew last night on Delta in Delta One and he told me the food was bad. He ordered a salad and it was flavorless aside from two seasonings, one of which was garlic. I doubt food will come back anytime soon. Meals aren't hugely expensive, but it's going to be a while before things come back in full swing again.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 1, 2021)

Please change the title of the Thread. You scared me half to death. I was imagining that not only were we eating that junk, but like Covid, it was spreading in the air and poisoning us while we slept in our Air Raid Shelters (ala the '60s).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 2, 2021)

TaseMeBro said:


> Lots of and lots of domestic flights, even midcons and longer, with no food or drinks at all last Spring and Summer, then very minimal drink selection and snacks coming back later on, etc - which meant more cardboard boxes filled with random junk food. [...] Bedding/pillows not being supplied on lieflat/redeyes. No amenity kits. Lounges closed.


On the routes I travel domestic meals died with CO and lie-flat beds never existed. That said the availability of airport meals has remained a problem. I recently flew from an airport where the restaurants were closed to an airport where the restaurants were closed to another airport where the restaurants were closed. I do not expect to be fed on the flight but to have no options outside a random vending machine for six or seven hours is annoying.



TaseMeBro said:


> The "drinks served in plastic" that is griped about on here, certainly applied to all the major domestic carriers as well.


As of a few days ago AA was serving cocktails in glasses on mainline flights in First. Still no PDB's though.



MARC Rider said:


> OK, it looks better than the turkey sandwich thing I was served by United in coach on my IAD-PEK flight.


For whatever reason United always had the worst intercontinental coach meals in my experience.


----------

